# anyone attempted a SR20DET wiring in S14



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

I am currently helping a buddy put together a disgustingly fast S14 well at least when its done complete with full blitz exhaust, intercooler, boost controller, gp turbo upgrade, KAAZ LSD, Sard inj., gp computer upgrade, etc etc etc. Anyways the front clip we got was from a S13 which has dual control boxes where the S14 has one! We also noticed that the motor had some kind of boost controller or igniter chip mounted to a plate on the passengers side of the car? anyone have any idea what this is?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2002)

*wiring harness*

send it to srswaps.com they will cut it up and make it work for 150 bucks


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2002)

I didn't have to send it anywhere. I was able to do it myself for free  just have to have the front clip from an S13 when you do it. If anyone needs some help let me know!


----------

